# Wheat Malt



## johnno (23/3/04)

I've been reading a lot here lately about adding small amounts of wheat malt to brews for better head retention.
Is it ok to use in most recipes? Does it suit most styles?
I'm starting to do small steeps and was wondering if I can use 200 gms or so of the wheat malt in my recipe.

Cheers


----------



## Batz (23/3/04)

Johnno I use it in most of my recipes , but it needs to be mashed not steeped


----------



## johnno (23/3/04)

Oops'
Batz I should've mentioned that I was intending to use extract not grains.

cheers


----------



## Batz (23/3/04)

Maybe wrong there Johnno , just looked in Palmers books , can be steeped , or so he says

SORRY <_<  :blink:


----------



## wessmith (23/3/04)

Batz & Johnno, wheat malt, torrefied wheat, flaked wheat and even raw wheat MUST be mashed to get conversion of the starches. I dont have John Palmers books but am surprised he has mentioned steeping.

Wes.


----------



## Batz (23/3/04)

There ya go ,

that why I mash it then , it's in Plamers section on steeping
I thought it a bit wierd


----------



## wessmith (23/3/04)

Maybe he meant Crystal Wheat or Roast Wheat???

Wes


----------



## Jazman (23/3/04)

johnno just use a bit of wheat dme in your recipe that will help


----------



## johnno (24/3/04)

Yep ,
I should have been clearer to start with. I did mean wheat dme.

cheers


----------



## Jovial_Monk (24/3/04)

Well, I use 250g (for a 23L batch) in most of my grists, about 100g WDME willbe nice. I put 50-150g in most of my Packs, customers lover the head retention they get with their beers

Jovial Monk


----------



## johnno (24/3/04)

Thanks JM.
I'll pick some up this weekend and give it a try.

cheers


----------



## johnno (27/3/04)

I was under the impression that you could get wheat DME?Picked up some stuff at the brew shop today and they said no they only had it in grain form.
Can anyone confirm this.

cheers


----------



## Jazman (27/3/04)

rubbish a good home brew shop sould sell it grain and grape should sell or worst i can get at any brewcraft shop or use the morgans wheat malt can it about a kilo or the cooper wheat lme i got some of my dme from brewcraft and its muttons dme so it not bad stuff good for starters


----------



## Trev (28/3/04)

Johnno,

I've picked up dry wheat malt extract from a couple of places so I would've expected that it's not too hard to get.

By and large though I use the Morgans Liquid that Jazman refers to above which I believe is also dead easy to find.

Trev


----------

